# VIDEO REVIEWS OF E39 and E60



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's the edmunds.com video review of E39 - an excellent review of the 2001 E39
http://www.edmunds.com/cgi-bin/videoed141.cgi

Here's the edmunds.com video review of E60 - a mixed review of the 2004 E60 (which may explain why sales dropped 5% on the 5 series)

http://www.edmunds.com/cgi-bin/videoed333.cgi#


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

roadie said:


> Here's the edmunds.com video review of E39 - an excellent review of the 2001 E39
> http://www.edmunds.com/cgi-bin/videoed141.cgi
> 
> Here's the edmunds.com video review of E60 - a mixed review of the 2004 E60 (which may explain why sales dropped 5% on the 5 series)
> ...


Cool man, thanks for posting this. 

-Mark


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

It is possible but not probable. Also the lower sales figure is more likely due to global recession ( This is supported by cross the board lower sales figure by all auto manufactures.) 

I own both cars currently and my vote definitely goes to E60. The E39 was a great car for its time, and the E60 is just as great (if not better) and much further on progress in evolution. 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

beewang said:


> It is possible but not probable. Also the lower sales figure is more likely due to global recession ( This is supported by cross the board lower sales figure by all auto manufactures.)
> 
> I own both cars currently and my vote definitely goes to E60. The E39 was a great car for its time, and the E60 is just as great (if not better) and much further on progress in evolution.
> 
> ...


No, it's not a global recession problem that accounts for drop in 5 series sales. MB E class and Lexus have all seen corresponding RISE in sales...

I am not doubting your pleasure with your car...just that there seems to be a groundswell of empirical evidence that suggests E60 is taking just a little more getting used to than usual.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

roadie said:


> No, it's not a global recession problem that accounts for drop in 5 series sales. MB E class and Lexus have all seen corresponding RISE in sales....


All the data that I have seen on the same period sales figures on E-class and Lexus GS globally shows a steeper decrease % than that of E60. I will post my source from Toyota and MBZ PR when I get a chance. I'd be interested to see your source as well to compare notes.

On a separate note, MBZ E class sales figures are highly inflated due to the inclusion of the highly subsidized German Cab (taxi) leasing program. Of course you are aware of that.

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

beewang said:


> All the data that I have seen on the same period sales figures on E-class and Lexus GS globally shows a steeper decrease % than that of E60. I will post my source from Toyota and MBZ PR when I get a chance. I'd be interested to see your source as well to compare notes.
> 
> On a separate note, MBZ E class sales figures are highly inflated due to the inclusion of the highly subsidized German Cab (taxi) leasing program. Of course you are aware of that.
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


 

BELOW is release AFTER the introduction of the new E class. Hardly sounds like a global recession with a 43% rise in E class sales IN THE USA with the new model. The new E211 E class was designed to preserve the MB E class heritage, while introducing new technology. BMW didn't do that with the 5'er

Stuttgart, Nov 07, 2003 
The Mercedes Car Group sold 107,700 passenger cars worldwide in October 2003, compared with 108,700 in the same month last year. The total of 1,022,300 vehicles sold worldwide through October 2003 breaks the 1-million barrier and approaches the level for the first ten months of 2002, with a decrease of about two percent.

Worldwide sales of Mercedes-Benz passenger cars totaled 96,400 in October 2003, approaching the level of October 2002. From January through October 2003, Mercedes-Benz sold 918,900 passenger cars around the world, nearly two percent fewer than the same period last year. The results show that the company has continued the positive trend established in recent months and remains a strong competitor in stagnating global markets. *The Mercedes-Benz E-Class (sedan and station wagon: 251,600 units, up 29 percent) and the CLK-Class (72,200 passenger cars, up 46 percent) contributed to the success through October 2003 with record international sales, as did the strong-selling Mercedes-Benz S-Class (89,200 units, up four percent). With this continued sales success, these production series have further expanded their market leadership in their individual segments. *

*In the U.S.,* Mercedes-Benz sales remained at record levels through October 2003. In the first ten months of the year, 178,700 passenger cars were sold, a 3.6-percent increase over the same period last year. The C-Class, with about 55,800 deliveries (2002: 53,700), played a major role in fueling the positive trend of recent months in the U.S. through October 2003. The S-Class (18,600 passenger cars, up 13 percent), *the E-Class (about 44,200 cars, up 43 percent) and * the CLK-Class (about 16,000 cars, up eight percent) also posted excellent sales figures. Sales of Mercedes-Benz passenger cars set a new record in the U.S. in October 2003. Mercedes-Benz USA achieved the best October result in its history with sales of 19,300 vehicles, an increase of 2.1 percent compared with October 2002.

Sales in Asia are also developing very positively. Through October 2003, the company set a record by selling 76,100 Mercedes-Benz passenger cars, an increase of 8.5 percent compared with the first ten months of 2002. Australia made a major contribution to this success with 12,900 Mercedes-Benz passenger cars sold, growth of nearly 15 percent compared with the same period last year. China also posted large gains both for October 2003 (around 900 vehicles, up 44 percent) and for the first ten months of the year (6,200 vehicles, up 12 percent).

In Germany, DaimlerChrysler delivered 30,200 Mercedes-Benz passenger cars in October 2003, nearly two percent fewer than in the same month last year. Through October 2003, sales slipped by just under eight percent compared with the same period last year, but with a market share of nearly 12 percent in a weak domestic economy, they still remain on solid ground.

Excluding Germany, sales in Western Europe were stable through October with a total of 297,500 vehicles sold, a dip of one percent compared with the period of January through October 2002. Record results by the Mercedes-Benz brand in the major European markets in the UK (79,300 vehicles through October, up 11 percent), Italy (64,500 vehicles through October, up about two percent) and Spain (29,000 vehicles through October, up nine percent) are a firm foundation for sustainable sales.

DaimlerChrysler also set records in European countries outside Germany in October, with 30,900 Mercedes-Benz passenger cars sold - an increase of 2.5 percent compared with October 2002. Sales in Italy of 5,400 passenger cars (up 9 percent compared with October 2002) and Spain with 2,800 Mercedes-Benz vehicles (up 13 percent) were significantly higher than in October 2002. Sales in the UK, the second-largest sales market in Europe, totaled about 10,000 Mercedes-Benz cars in October 2003, topping the high level of October 2002 by 16 percent.

Through October 2003, the smart brand sold about 103,400 vehicles (down one percent), remaining at around last year's level. The brand's sales were particularly good in the UK, where 10,300 cars were sold, which is over 40 percent more smart models than were sold in the first ten months of 2002. A key factor for this success in the UK was buyers' enthusiasm for the smart roadster, whose sales are growing strongly. Around the world, 16,200 customers decided to buy one of the sporty two-seaters - twice as many as was originally planned for the year as a whole. In Europe, records were set in Austria (1,900 passenger cars, up 48 percent) and Portugal (1,600 passenger cars, up 40 percent) through October 2003 compared with the first ten months of 2002. smart sold 11,300 vehicles worldwide in October, a decrease of two percent compared with the same month last year.

©1998-2003 DaimlerChrysler. All rights reserved.


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

beewang said:


> All the data that I have seen on the same period sales figures on E-class and Lexus GS globally shows a steeper decrease % than that of E60. I will post my source from Toyota and MBZ PR when I get a chance. I'd be interested to see your source as well to compare notes.
> 
> On a separate note, MBZ E class sales figures are highly inflated due to the inclusion of the highly subsidized German Cab (taxi) leasing program. Of course you are aware of that.
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


From Detroit Free Press:
2004 BMW 5-series

October 14, 2004

RELATED CONTENT 
QUARTERLY AUTO SALES REPORT: An unseasonably cool summer

Price range: MSRPs run from $39,800 for straight-six 525i model to $58,300 for V8-powered 545i. All prices exclude destination charges.

Reality check: The best-selling model, the 530i, has a sticker price of $45,595 and actually sold for $44,055 in September, according to Edmunds.com. No incentives or rebates are available.

The numbers: *BMW sold 32,617 5-series cars through the first three quarters of 2004, down from 35,867 for the same period last year. * That's well below what the automaker would have hoped for with the technically sophisticated all-new model that went on sale about a year ago.

Bottom line: *The 5-series has stumbled in a way uncharacteristic for a new BMW*. Several factors might have contributed to its slow sales, including the new model's radical styling, its complicated iDrive control system and a parts problem that stalled shipments from the factory in Germany this summer.

The 5-series is far short of the kind of roaring success BMW expected when it replaced the car that was widely considered the best sport sedan in the world. However, it's too early to call the car a failure. BMW has yet to introduce the new 5-series station wagon, and the 500-horsepower V10-powered M5 super sedan is certain to draw fresh attention when it debuts next year.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl:

Also, what is the purpose of you pulling a press release from a year ago? And do you have a compatible data of BMW for the E60 in the same period to support your conclusion?

Why all of sudden that you pull the data of last month on BMW? :thumbup:

I just love it that you cheery pick the "data" to suit your need. I won't play that game and will stick to the facts. 

Here are 2 links to the latest Press Release from BOTH BMW and MBZ on the SAME period.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/041103/nyw021_1.html

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/041103/mercedes_sales_1.html

Unless my calculator is broken:

For the month of October BMW sold 5,713 units
And MBZ sold 5,011 units

Both are North America sales figure, and both are October sales figure. BMW provided the YTD sales figure as well as the break-down of engine power, but MBZ did not (and if you 've been in the PR biz long enough you will know that there is usually a reason for it.) I would have look for that but I've been so busy reading all that non-sense you cut and pasted. I will search for that and if you come across the latest YTD number for the MBZ ytd sales figure, please post a link.

Now, going back to the math thing. It appears that E60 out sold E-class by 14.1% in NA market (5,713 units-5,011 units=702 units; 702 units/ 5,011 units = 0.1400918; 0.1400918 = 14.1% rounded)

So&#8230;.what FACTS do you have to demonstrate the E60 is lousy (other than some custom tailored cheery picking data commingled with your opinion). I am all ears!! 

Cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

I currently own a '04 545ia, '04 745il, '04 C5, and '04 F150 4x4 (it snows where I live).
In the past 2 years, I have owned a '03 RX300, '03 ES300, '04 XC90, '04 FX45, '02 I35.
The 545 Rocks!
jmo


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

beewang said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of you pulling a press release from a year ago? And do you have a compatible data of BMW for the E60 in the same period to support your conclusion?
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh... calm down! One would think I just launched a personal attack on you!
The reason why the two articles are cited from the two time periods is because it is a good measure of SALES IMPROVEMENT/DECLINE OVER THE PREVIOUS MODEL.

By your logic, both BMW and the E class are uncompetitive vehicles and disliked by prospective buyers because the Ford F-150 sold more vehicles that month. :tsk:

Please. stop your ranting.

What the articles I cited demonstrate is the following:

MB sold more E classes over the old model the moment they introduced the new model.
BMW has gotten off to a somewhat slower start with the new 5er.

Enjoy whatever BMW you own. Like I said before, I am NOT questioning your enjoyment of your 5er.

Plus, last time I checked, this is a forum for all BMW enthusiasts, and barring any profanity or hateful speech, we're all free to write things of interest in this forum - agreeable personally to everyone, or not.

:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh Man!! You crack me up!! :rofl: :rofl: As I stated, I own both cars and I just can't stand it when E39 loyalist as yourself tailor the data to suit your need and call it "empirical evidence".

I don't want to get into another endless debate, but I feel you need to support your assertion w/ facts (and not your opinion or what the detriot press guy's opinon) because opinons are like @$$****$ and everyone has got one.

The comperative data does not support your assertion. That's all i am saying.  

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

just out of curiosity, what do you people do for jobs?? Why are you reading these reports for leisure? Is this the sort of hobby I've got coming for myself in old age? 



beewang said:


> Oh Man!! You crack me up!! :rofl: :rofl: As I stated, I own both cars and I just can't stand it when E39 loyalist as yourself tailor the data to suit your need and call it "empirical evidence".
> 
> I don't want to get into another endless debate, but I feel you need to support your assertion w/ facts (and not your opinion or what the detriot press guy's opinon) because opinons are like @$$****$ and everyone has got one.
> 
> ...


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I find the "alarming number of squeaks and rattles" in the e60 test to be a bit scary.


----------

